# Ready to start my mercury pacemaker project...its gonna be funny



## manuelvilla (Sep 9, 2017)

I will paint it as my friend Craig Morrow of bicycle heaven. 


Is gonna be a great muchine and i think the only one in Mexico


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 9, 2017)

I love these bikes, so unique.


----------



## mike j (Sep 9, 2017)

What he said & great color combo.


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 9, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I love these bikes, so unique.



Here is the man....hes the designer of the holy pacemaker...also he designed the Delta ray and some more goodies....great man


----------



## kreika (Sep 14, 2017)

Another great example of the other style Pacemaker!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2017)

kreika said:


> Another great example of the other style Pacemaker!!!



So it's true?? Some Pacemakers used pinched fenders? Would this be later, say '41?
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/n...ercury-pacemaker-run-39-41.63271/#post-381405

@manuelvilla
Are those fenders & crankset original to that bike?


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 14, 2017)

Very nice bike, Manuelvilla!  I look forward to seeing    
more photos of your project and your progress.


----------



## kreika (Sep 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> So it's true?? Some Pacemakers used pinched fenders? Would this be later, say '41?
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/n...ercury-pacemaker-run-39-41.63271/#post-381405
> 
> @manuelvilla
> ...




I believe they may have made them all during the production 1939-1941. I can only say for sure 1940. As I have two them this style with ME1234 serials. I've yet to figure out why there's these differences. The pinched fenders type had a different frame,chain ring,rack,and fenders. I once thought maybe they were the off brand i.e. Western Flyer or Gambles but no. Or possibly a lower end model but I've seen lit models,so no there also. It's a mystery that may be lost too time.


----------



## kreika (Sep 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> So it's true?? Some Pacemakers used pinched fenders? Would this be later, say '41?
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/n...ercury-pacemaker-run-39-41.63271/#post-381405
> 
> @manuelvilla
> ...




In your lower pic, the primed bike, the frame isn't like Manuelvilla's. Check the seat post bolt mount. The primed has the extra metal band. Manuelvilla nothing. Check his seat post bolt. In the frame. The primed, in that band. There could be exceptions to the rule but I believe the primed bike should have the more round fender tip fenders and only two concentric cut outs in the chain ring.


----------



## kreika (Sep 14, 2017)

@manuelvilla whats your serial number start with? MD is 1939 ME is 1940 MF is 1941....really like to date it. Please and thank you.


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 14, 2017)

kreika said:


> @manuelvilla whats your serial number start with? MD is 1939 ME is 1940 MF is 1941....really like to date it. Please and thank you.



I will check it tomorrow @kreika @kreika ...thank you for all the info...i will be on touch..

I have a questions...

Why the front fender has same desing as for example elgin twin bar..also the rear has same desing...actually all frame looks like a elgin design....who copied the style...elgin or viktor???

Thank you all guys for your attention.

@fordmike65  too...all guys hello from mexico


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2017)

With all this Pacemaker talk, I think I'll dig mine out & ride it tomorrow.


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 14, 2017)

Bad pic but you can see the crankset and the fenders...@fordmike65

@fordmike65


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 14, 2017)

The primed bike is yours??? Beautiful one.. 

Im looking for fender ornament but i think is gonna be hard and almost impossible and for sure not cheap lol...


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 15, 2017)

kreika said:


> @manuelvilla whats your serial number start with? MD is 1939 ME is 1940 MF is 1941....really like to date it. Please and thank you.





MG 7242


@kreika


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 15, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> MG 7242
> 
> 
> @kreika
> ...



Whats your Opinion about the numbers??? Any idea about the year it was made...

Thank you in advance


----------



## kreika (Sep 15, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> MG 7242
> 
> 
> @kreika
> ...




MG 1942. Awesome man never seen one before. Truly the last of the last!!!!


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 15, 2017)

kreika said:


> MG 1942. Awesome man never seen one before. Truly the last of the last!!!!



Ooo.  So this one was one of the latest pacemaker built??? I have seen the fisrt ones in internet and the earlies didnt came with light tank...but later they put lights on the tank.. 

Other question @kreika ...why this bike has many similar parts as some elgins in especific the twin bar...

Fork and fender same
Fenders same
Rear fork same
Hardware same 

I dont know to much english to write more similar parts but is very very similar frame....do you know why???


----------



## kreika (Sep 16, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> Ooo.  So this one was one of the latest pacemaker built??? I have seen the fisrt ones in internet and the earlies didnt came with light tank...but later they put lights on the tank..
> 
> Other question @kreika ...why this bike has many similar parts as some elgins in especific the twin bar...
> 
> ...




Every year had lights in the tank from 1939 to 1942. It all depended on how much the buyer spent. The lights in the tank were the top of line.  "Elgin" was just a brand name sold by Sears Department Store. Elgins were made by several companies, Murray being one of them. Murray of Ohio's own brand was Mercury. Why they have the Elgin twin bar style fenders I don't know. I don't think anybody knows, but they are correct. As I said above your bike has a different frame, fenders, rack, and chain ring than the other production Mercury's. Rest assured it is a 100% correct Mercury Pacemaker. Enjoy a rare beauty.


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 16, 2017)

kreika said:


> Every year had lights in the tank from 1939 to 1942. It all depended on how much the buyer spent. The lights in the tank were the top of line.  "Elgin" was just a brand name sold by Sears Department Store. Elgins were made by several companies, Murray being one of them. Murray of Ohio's own brand was Mercury. Why they have the Elgin twin bar style fenders I don't know. I don't think anybody knows, but they are correct. As I said above your bike has a different frame, fenders, rack, and chain ring than the other production Mercury's. Rest assured it is a 100% correct Mercury Pacemaker. Enjoy a rare beauty.



Thank you thank you...

I will share with all you guys and love it


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 16, 2017)

kreika said:


> Every year had lights in the tank from 1939 to 1942. It all depended on how much the buyer spent. The lights in the tank were the top of line.  "Elgin" was just a brand name sold by Sears Department Store. Elgins were made by several companies, Murray being one of them. Murray of Ohio's own brand was Mercury. Why they have the Elgin twin bar style fenders I don't know. I don't think anybody knows, but they are correct. As I said above your bike has a different frame, fenders, rack, and chain ring than the other production Mercury's. Rest assured it is a 100% correct Mercury Pacemaker. Enjoy a rare beauty.[/QUOtoday  i have learned more about bikew..
> 
> I know murray and sears stores and they bike brands but didnt know to much about murray made bikes for sears....need read more my books lol...
> 
> Also viktor schrekewtor or something like that was the chief designer on murrays industries...also i read he designed the famous DELTA RAY...HE WAS AN AMAZING GUY


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 16, 2017)

I love those colors you chose. It's going to look great!


----------



## kreika (Sep 16, 2017)

Victor was indeed an amazing industrial engineer/designer. Read his wiki and other info out there. He had his hands and ideas on so many different aspects of our daily life from the 30's thru the 70's. He created a lot more than just bikes.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viktor_Schreckengost

https://www.cmgww.com/historic/viktors/


----------



## kreika (Sep 16, 2017)

Here's some pics to wet your whistle...


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 16, 2017)

Wow! I need to get a head like that for my handlebars!


----------



## manuelvilla (Sep 16, 2017)

kreika said:


> Victor was indeed an amazing industrial engineer/designer. Read his wiki and other info out there. He had his hands and ideas on so many different aspects of our daily life from the 30's thru the 70's. He created a lot more than just bikes.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viktor_Schreckengost
> 
> https://www.cmgww.com/historic/viktors/



Yea i have read about him....amazing enginner and designer...there are not to many guys like him...

Anyway all my repect to him and also want to say thank you for all your nice attention and the other guys too...

Keep on touch buddy..

Have a great weekend


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 10, 2017)

Slow but firm...

Today I painted the mercury with primer and then orange and beige...tomorrow i will paint with green color


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 11, 2017)

a nother one


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 11, 2017)

Almost done almost


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 16, 2017)

Buddies...

Done my pacemaker is done..

I dont feel so happy about color because the guy that prepared it was an silly head lol but finaly is done and is hard to change the color again lol...

The green color is light but cool....diferent than my friend craig morrow of bicycle heaven....

Whats your opinion amigos???

I will take it to our next national bike meeting in my place this weekend...


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 17, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> Buddies...
> 
> Done my pacemaker is done..
> 
> ...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 18, 2017)

Awesome bike Manuel, beautiful colors, although I would've painted the rack in green, but that's just my sick taste for green (don't listen to me). Great project, now to locate that fender ornament!


----------



## Scribble (Nov 19, 2017)

Beautiful bike !


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> View attachment 710676



Great Job


----------

